# Parent visa acknowledgement



## apparition (Aug 9, 2018)

Hi

Does anyone know how long does it take to receive acknowledgement of a Parent Visa application submitted to the Perth Parent Visa Centre?

Thank you


----------



## apparition (Aug 9, 2018)

I have trawled through old threads, and seen that it takes about 1 month for payment to be taken out and another 1 month for acknowledgement.... But these are old threads..

Was wondering if anyone has recent experience?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

I would have thought you had to pay via "My Payments" in Immiaccount - so the payment is taken out immediately, and then within 30 days lodge the paper application - so you only have to wait for an acknowledgement email. 

Have you got tracking on your application, has it reached Perth?


----------



## apparition (Aug 9, 2018)

I have prepared the application. Just waiting for signed application form from parents overseas. As soon I get it, I will send it to Perth.

They need to make this process online!


----------



## apparition (Aug 9, 2018)

Can we request them to acknowledge as soon as possible?

The reason is because we then need to lodge a visit visa application.


----------



## apparition (Aug 9, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> I would have thought you had to pay via "My Payments" in Immiaccount - so the payment is taken out immediately, and then within 30 days lodge the paper application - so you only have to wait for an acknowledgement email.
> 
> Have you got tracking on your application, has it reached Perth?


Yes. I have made the payment. Posted the application. It has reached Perth and has been received by them.

My only question is how long would it be before they send me the acknowledgement email?

Thank you very much friend!


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

apparition said:


> Yes. I have made the payment. Posted the application. It has reached Perth and has been received by them.
> 
> My only question is how long would it be before they send me the acknowledgement email?
> 
> Thank you very much friend!


No idea - but do keep us posted so we will have a recent gauge to go by!


----------



## apparition (Aug 9, 2018)

Thank you - will keep you all posted with my experience.

If anyone else does an have idea as to how long it takes for the acknowledgement to come in from posting the application, do enlighten us all if possible.

Thank you and cheers


----------



## jayp87 (Jun 27, 2019)

*Jay*

Hi,

I have posted all required documents, form for subclass 143, however did not do any payment as I have no idea how to make first initial application payment.

It's been now 3 weeks and I haven't heard from them. How do they communicate back?

Is it through email, phone or just a mail to our mailing address (in my case I am living in Australia and my parents are overseas).

There is no way to see what's going on and waiting to hear from them is like a nightmare.

Any idea related to payment and acknowledgement?


----------



## shal1 (Jul 17, 2019)

Hi, 

My dad has applied for Parent visa 864. His documents have reached Perth(payment was made online), however still waiting for an acknowledgement.
My dad needs to travel overseas urgently.Can he travel or needs to wait for the acknowledgement?
Thanks for your help


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

shal1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> My dad has applied for Parent visa 864. His documents have reached Perth(payment was made online), however still waiting for an acknowledgement.
> My dad needs to travel overseas urgently.Can he travel or needs to wait for the acknowledgement?
> Thanks for your help


If they haven't confirmed receipt, he may have a risk that they only do this after he departs Australia and then I don't think it would be considered a valid application. Can he call the immigration general number and see if they can confirm it's acknowledged in their system?


----------

